# check out these cats



## M_Undertaker (Feb 12, 2006)

These were caught last weekend on the colorado.I these cats are giving lessons at a resonable rate.Congrats to Hailey Clay Mason and britney


----------



## Saltwaterfishin_Kris (Aug 12, 2005)

Thats a nice mess of cats...great job!!!!


----------



## kim e cooper (Feb 18, 2006)

nice pics. and great cats good report and great job when is the fish fry?


----------



## Sugar Land YAK (Jun 19, 2004)

*Location*

Upper or lower part of the river?


----------



## M_Undertaker (Feb 12, 2006)

yak pmed info


----------



## rvj (May 14, 2006)

*That is a nice mess of cats....*


----------



## txjoker (Jun 21, 2005)

Nice job! Is the meat on the bigger ones tough?


----------



## skurkp (Jan 29, 2005)

Great catch, I will bet those kids had the time of their lives.


----------



## CAPT JB (Jun 6, 2006)

boy o boy that's the kind of photos i love to see.a mess of big cats,i be there next week so save a spot for me.:biggrin:


----------



## KillaHookset (Jan 6, 2005)

haha, am I the only one who noticed the boat name!


----------



## CFARMS (Apr 22, 2005)

Great cats and pics. Bet the kids had fun ! Congrats to the "Cat Catchers" , GC.


----------



## Dolphingirl (Apr 5, 2006)

*Way to go!*

Way to go Jean or should I say kiddos! Just goes to show that person that stole your lines that you can still catch fish! Way to go Hailey!:dance: By the way when is the fish fry? Mark and I will bring the ketchup and beer!

Kelly


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Awesome!!!!!!!!!


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

WOW! I am impressed. Way to get the kids into "the real world"


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Nice mess of river cats! Making me itch to get some lines out.


----------

